

Letters – my new iPhone word game side-project is live - jazzychad
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/letters-game-about-spelling/id823334911?ls=1&mt=8

======
sarreph
Interesting concept. It's a pity you've copied Loren Brichter's Letterpress
style a little too much
([http://www.atebits.com/letterpress/](http://www.atebits.com/letterpress/)).

Also, the animations could do with a little more fluidity, and where are the
sound effects?

I sincerely hope you take these points constructively and use them to further
your success in your next versions!

~~~
shawn-furyan
> It's a pity you've copied Loren Brichter's Letterpress style a little too
> much

I don't think this is a fair comment at all. They are both flat design word
tile games, and there's only so much visual distinction you can squeeze out of
those parameters. Regarding similarities with Letterpress, I don't detect any
visual influences that couldn't be attributed to projects that use a flat UI
and predate both games, and nothing strikes me as a direct copy of anything
I've seen.

~~~
supercoder
Could start by choosing different colours.

------
mallyvai
Not bad! Any plans to open source some of the underlying libraries? Could be
interesting to see more games made in this style with these visual mechanics.

------
wehadfun
Congrants. Know it can be tough getting these things done especially on the
side.

